# Pictures of Cymbidium Mosaic Virus on a Paph



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2013)

Postive for CymMV. I tested with Immunostrip (Agdia). My friend said this Paph Makula has always been difficult to grow and bloom.

I took the pictures for information purposes.




Paph virus mosaique cymbidium_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paph virus mosaique cymbidium 1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paph virus mosaique cymbidium e par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## emydura (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the photos.

So can you be definite those marks are caused by the virus? They just like little rot marks. Nearly my whole collection would be virused if I based it on little brown marks on the leaves.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2013)

No I can't tell for sure those marks are caused by the virus. But it could be IMO. Anyway, I don't think anybody must discard a plant just because of a few small dark spots. 

But it was suspect to me when I saw it yesterday. The spots were slightly different from the ones I see on my Paphs. The plants was weak. And I was pretty sure my friend grew some Phals that were virused. 

So I tested it and I "won"...


----------



## emydura (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes, even if the marks were caused by virus, there are plenty of other things that cause similar marks. So your photos demonstrate that Paphs don't display easily identifiable marks for viruses. Which is pretty frightening. We may all have plants with viruses but we have no way of telling other than testing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2013)

emydura said:


> Yes, even if the marks were caused by virus, there are plenty of other things that cause similar marks. So your photos demonstrate that Paphs don't display easily identifiable marks for viruses. Which is pretty frightening. We may all have plants with viruses but we have no way of telling other than testing.



Those are great points. Agree.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2013)

Doesn't look like virus to me.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 25, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Doesn't look like virus to me.



Maybe, but the plant is positive for CymMV. It would be interesting to see pics of other Paphs with this virus.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2013)

Everyone should test their plants.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah, that plant doesn't look healthy and its very worrying... Its one thing for a plant to carry native viruses but for virus to jump from Phals to Paphs is frightening. Any chance you can get a sample to a lab and confirm this is a Phal virus which has jumped genera?


----------



## emydura (Mar 25, 2013)

TyroneGenade said:


> Yeah, that plant doesn't look healthy and its very worrying... Its one thing for a plant to carry native viruses but for virus to jump from Phals to Paphs is frightening. Any chance you can get a sample to a lab and confirm this is a Phal virus which has jumped genera?



CymMV is found in most if not all orchids. It is not specific to Phals.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 25, 2013)

TyroneGenade said:


> Yeah, that plant doesn't look healthy and its very worrying... Its one thing for a plant to carry native viruses but for virus to jump from Phals to Paphs is frightening. Any chance you can get a sample to a lab and confirm this is a Phal virus which has jumped genera?



The plant is now on a snow bank. Not sure I really want to pay for another test. Immunostrip are fairly accurate IMO.


----------

